# New Gu



## Wendell-X (Mar 7, 2012)

My sister found a B&W for sale on Craigslist. The previous owner said he was sold to her as a 4 year old female but I don't know how she couldn't tell by his jowls he was a male. Hes around 3 foot maybe a little more and would probably push towards 4 if a good amount of his tail wasn't missing from shed problems. The light she gave us wasn't a UVB it was just UVA but he walks up on his feet not dragging his butt and looks nice and fat. It was warm today so i took him outside for 2-3 hrs and he loved every second. We can't get a UVB bulb for a few days so I'm going to keep taking him outside for as long as i can if it stays warm. Tell me if anything looks weird, I'll try to get more pics up.


----------



## Compnerd7 (Mar 7, 2012)

awww... That's sad about how the previous owners managed their Tegu. He just looks cold to me, or sad. That could be the pink blanket though. He looks nice and fat to me, just feed him and get him in top shape. Nice name BTW, you get that from Frisky Dingo? haha


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Mar 7, 2012)

he looks a little sad to me but my tegu is missing part of his tail when i bought him he had nubbed tail i thought it was normal lol but good looking tegu


----------



## Wendell-X (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah his last owners said he gets grumpy if you wake him up but i needed a good pic of his.

This is going to sound like a weird question but when they crap is it suppose to be solid like a snakes? He's also been leaving what looks like sperm near his poo. I guess i haven't done enough reading to know whats normal poop for tegus. Sorry I was trying to say a good picture of him*

oh and Frisky Dingo=awesome


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Mar 7, 2012)

well im no expert but whe my tegu poops its solid


----------



## Wendell-X (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok then i should probably look at what could cause that.


----------



## james.w (Mar 7, 2012)

A male tegu will poop solid brown poop, fairly solid white urates, and sometimes sperm plugs.


----------



## Wendell-X (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you for the info. I don't know what i clicked on when i went to check this but i ended up on someone's other post and they were talking about how bad this guy's tegu looked and were telling him that he was slowly killing his tegu. I freaked out thinking I was hurting my new Gu. 


Anyways here's some new pics...... tell me if anything looks wrong. He's still has some shed on his neck, head, and limbs.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 8, 2012)

_ He reminds me of Natsuki,.. down to the scar on his nose. Their poop should be firm but health issues, parasites and what they eat does change the consistency at times._


----------



## Wendell-X (Mar 9, 2012)

someone told me whole prey with help firm it up. we have some chicken livers and i will be getting a small frozen rat. if his poo is still loose then i will have to take him to a vet to be safe. I'm not sure what parasites they can get but I'd guess that you would be able to see them when he goes to the bathroom right? 

sorry i was trying to say *will help firm it up


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 10, 2012)

_Whether or not it shows in their poo depends on the type and size. More often than not you need a microscope some times with fecals they'll find eggs before an actual worm. Since they're usual holding on to something. _


----------



## Wendell-X (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info, his weight is staying normal but i will keep an eye on it. the last owners told me he wouldn't eat any vegetables only turkey so i think that's why it so watery. I've given him several super worms and some cucumber(not high on nutrients but only thing we had at the time) so i don't think they tried hard enough.


----------

